# clear base plate for Ryobi router



## Sleighbor (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am looking for a clear base plate for a Ryobi plunge router, model RE180PL. I just got this router from Christmas, it is my first one, and I would like to start making signs and adding a clear base was helpful when making them.

Thanks for your help.
Kevin


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Kevin. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Kevin

Welcome to the group.

You could try the Milescraft ones. They are universal and fit most routers. The base also locks into their offset base and circle cutting jig very quickly. 
As well as the base taking their bushings, the set also includes an adaptor to take PC bushings.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

Cheers

Peter


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to our little world, actually ever expanding world. I have the RE180PL as well,
The base of this router can't be removed. But, as per Peters suggestion go with the Milescraft. I have one and it's great however if you get one be sure to request the mounting screws...The Ryobi mounting screws are a little weird..Again, welcome.
Regards,
George Cole
"G"
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Getting a piece of plexiglass and tracing the router base onto it and cutting it out might work. Then you can drill the holes exactly where they need to be, just make sure to countersink them enough. Also be careful to not put to much pressure on the plexiglass drilling the holes or the center cut out or it can crack (learned the hard way).


----------



## Sleighbor (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello,

thank you everyone for the info. I was all set to buy the Milescraft when I saw George's post that the base of this Ryobi can not be removed. Should I just return the router and get something different?

thank you,
Kevin


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Getting a piece of plexiglass and tracing the router base onto it and cutting it out might work. Then you can drill the holes exactly where they need to be, just make sure to countersink them enough. Also be careful to not put to much pressure on the plexiglass drilling the holes or the center cut out or it can crack (learned the hard way).


The secret to success there is to put a piece of scrap wood under the cut then drill down into / through it. The backing board provides even support on the plate.


----------



## Sleighbor (Jan 14, 2010)

Good tip. Thanks Jim.

Kevin


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Sleighbor said:


> Hello,
> 
> thank you everyone for the info. I was all set to buy the Milescraft when I saw George's post that the base of this Ryobi can not be removed. Should I just return the router and get something different?
> 
> ...


I would not return it. It is a good router. Some people swear by them others swear at them. I like mine, it was a factory recon..It has the Milescraft mounted to it and it sits in my skis..I have noticed some with this model Ryobi finding the spindle not centered with the plate opening..That would be the only reason I would return it.
Go for the Milescraft and get there metal nosed bushing as well..In my opinion the Milescraft is cheaper than making your own...

Rest assured Kevin you will purchase another router down the road...We all have..

Best Of Luck,
George
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Base Plate,,Let me say I have not seen one yet that would not come off 

========


----------



## Sleighbor (Jan 14, 2010)

"Rest assured Kevin you will purchase another router down the road...We all have.."

LOL. Very funny! I am probably way over thinking this for someone who has never even touched a router in his life. I'm going to order the Milescraft one start playing.

Thank you.
Kevin


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Base Plate,,Let me say I have not seen one yet that would not come off
> 
> ========


I would suggest you look at the IPC for the Ryobi RE180PL..

"G"
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Just realised that here is another, from Lea Valley.

Adapter Base Plate - Lee Valley Tools

Cheers

Peter


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Sleighbor said:


> "Rest assured Kevin you will purchase another router down the road...We all have.."
> 
> LOL. Very funny! I am probably way over thinking this for someone who has never even touched a router in his life. I'm going to order the Milescraft one start playing.
> 
> ...


The summer I used my brother's craftsman I had made bottom plates for it, a router table with insert plate and even bought a couple of bit sets. And all I really was doing outside of a couple of dados was playing with the thing making dust. So I know it can get addicting fast  This time around budget and weather are problems so not able to ruin as much mdf as I did that year.

This time around it is being used to actually make things or make the edges of things nice.

Have fun, I know I have been.


----------



## vredav (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Kevin,

I have the RE180PL also. It is the only one I have used so I can't compare it to others.

The only bad thing that I have found is that it doesn't plunge far enough for some bits.
I have a craftsman bench router table that I sometimes use it in. Some bits don't extend far enough to be able to use even with it fully plunged.
I have ordered an extension adapter and that may solve that issue.

I also built a "Router Planer" that I use it with. The router is attached to a Plexiglass plate. It runs on slides and bearings for the X and Y axis. I have used it a couple of times to plane down boards I have glued together to make an End grain cutting board.
I had to buy a longer bit to use for my planer.

The base is not removable so when you add another base it reduces the amount of bit sticking thru. Same is true about attaching it to a router table.

I still like it and use it. 
I just have to work around the limitations.

David


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi David

Welcome to the forum. 

Once you've got your first ten posts in, it will be interesting to see a photograph of your router planer.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The hole in the center is larger i believe, The Miles craft will allow you to mount collars to the router, and you will be able to see the work. It's a great router for the first one. As you get more involved in the router, You can make a good decision as to the best router for you.


----------



## amalio Pratti (8 mo ago)

George II said:


> Welcome to our little world, actually ever expanding world. I have the RE180PL as well,
> The base of this router can't be removed. But, as per Peters suggestion go with the Milescraft. I have one and it's great however if you get one be sure to request the mounting screws...The Ryobi mounting screws are a little weird..Again, welcome.
> Regards,
> George Cole
> ...


----------



## amalio Pratti (8 mo ago)

Thank you for the advice with the mounting screws. I saw the Latin phrase in your title "Regulae Stultis Sunt". I was interested in this phrase. Why did you choose this? I heard it from cabinet makers, but I don't know why this is common. "It's ok to break the rules". 
Does this infer that basic rules and techniques should be broken, challenged, or questioned in woodworking? My dad was a cabinet maker. I can only relate this saying to "After you master this technical problem, find a new solution to a new problem you just discovered from your idea"?
My daughter is learning to drive- so this does not apply to her ok?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, Amalio.
unfortunately, George hasn't been back in 8 years. You may not get an answer to your question.

due to its age - if you have any comments pertaining to anything here, please start a new thread.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @amalio Pratti , welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @amalio Pratti


----------

